# projector & monitor d-sub socket problem



## freerider1978 (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi, I don't know the best place to post this question. I just purchased a viewsonic projector. It is requiring me to plug a VGA cable into the d-sub socket of the hard drive. The only d-sub socket I have is being occupied by my monitor (I have a PC desktop). Does anyone know of any second new d-sub socket (which I have no idea how to do)? Or can the monitor be plugged into another socket via some other cable. I'm not computer savvy, so I'm at a loss here. Please help. Thanks!!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it will plug into either the dsub on your tv or monitor
check this
http://www.buy.com/prod/VGA_XVGA_MONITOR_Y_SPLITTER_CABLE_HD15M_2_HD15F/q/loc/101/10405324.html
i have moved you to home theatre one of the techs there will have a better idea as i don't quite follow what you are trying to do
only post the same problem once
i have binned the other thread


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

if you have a video card which has both d-sub and digital connection (at rear of comp) you can buy (if you didn't get one with your video card) an adapter to make the digital into a d-sub connection. You will then be able to have both monitor and projector plugged in


----------

